# How do you like buying video games? (Digital vs Physical)



## MorphiGalaxi (May 20, 2017)

Just wondering what you prefer! Digital downloads, physical hardcopies? Vote in the poll and comment if you like on why you picked digital or physical.

*Feels bad for making a small typo in the poll*


----------



## Brookie (May 20, 2017)

This poll is going to get a lot of replies. Great topic idea!

I like all options so I chose the last one


----------



## graceroxx (May 20, 2017)

I definitely prefer physical. Buying a game you've been wanting for a while at the store is such a great feeling.


----------



## Xandra (May 20, 2017)

Peeling off the plastic wrap means everything


----------



## Romaki (May 20, 2017)

Digital, I don't want to hoard anything physical that'll eventually break.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 20, 2017)

Xandra said:


> Peeling off the plastic wrap means everything



I have to agree, LOL XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Riedy said:


> Digital, I don't want to hoard anything physical that'll eventually break.



Digital data can be lost and destroyed as well. I actually find that physical things will work as long as I keep them nice, wheres digital stuff Ive gotten has been data erased and glitchy no matter what I do. But digital can be easier to manage.

- - - Post Merge - - -



graceroxx said:


> I definitely prefer physical. Buying a game you've been wanting for a while at the store is such a great feeling.



Yes, it is


----------



## JCnator (May 20, 2017)

Well, it depends on which hardware I'm using. Let's see...


On Wii U, PS4, and any other disc-based console, I'd favor more towards digital rather than physical. The thing is, a disc drive is a fairly fragile device. If you aren't super careful with it, you'll eventually cause it to no longer properly read discs. And then, you'd have to go through hoops to replace that peripheral, or even purchase another hardware. Unless if a physical copy of a game I want is significantly cheaper than its digital equivalent, I'd rather download the games.

On 3DS and Switch, I'm opting for a mix of physical and digital games. If I know that the title is going to take more than 3% of the maximum capacity of the storage media I'm using, then I'd rather have it physically whenever possible and cost-effective enough. That is, unless if I see myself playing the game regularly enough. I don't want to clutter my rooms with plenty of boxes, nor running out of room with my microSD cards.

On PC, it's practically impossible to obtain a physical copy since the day the digital distribution platforms (e.g. Steam) are popularized. As such, I'm stuck with digital download for the rest of my life. That being said, I do own a fair amount of physical games for that platforms, most of which were released before 2005. Although most of the desktops and laptops still come with a DVD/Blu-Ray drive, I can see the disc media being deprecated sooner or later.


----------



## Cress (May 20, 2017)

If it's Wii U or Switch then I'll do basically anything to get it physically. Because Ninty needs to realize that 32 GB of storage on the system is too little (which goes down to ~27 from system updates and the like), ESPECIALLY when you release games on it like Xenoblade X (a 23 GB monster, so have fun with the rest of those 4 GBs, that's _maybe_ just enough to get most of the Sm4sh and MK8 DLC ). Yes you can just buy expandable memory, but data there can corrupt easier than the system's memory the more you use it and the bigger it is. And since you'll need a lot of it and to use it often, it's just a bad deal all around.

Otherwise on anything else, I'd still rather get physical games, but I have no problem getting it digitally if it's rare or overpriced.


----------



## lars708 (May 22, 2017)

Cress said:


> If it's Wii U or Switch then I'll do basically anything to get it physically. Because Ninty needs to realize that 32 GB of storage on the system is too little (which goes down to ~27 from system updates and the like), ESPECIALLY when you release games on it like Xenoblade X (a 23 GB monster, so have fun with the rest of those 4 GBs, that's _maybe_ just enough to get most of the Sm4sh and MK8 DLC ). Yes you can just buy expandable memory, but data there can corrupt easier than the system's memory the more you use it and the bigger it is. And since you'll need a lot of it and to use it often, it's just a bad deal all around.
> 
> Otherwise on anything else, I'd still rather get physical games, but I have no problem getting it digitally if it's rare or overpriced.



Butch u shud go digital tho cause puyo butchris is 30 dolla on da ezhop


----------



## TykiButterfree (May 22, 2017)

I prefer physical copies of games. Then I don't need to worry about having enough memory to store game data on the system. And if the system breaks, I don't want all of my games to be stuck on it. I only have a couple of Phoenix Wright games as digital downloads because that series is awesome and for some reason the newest entries weren't also available as physical copies. I did have to buy a new memory card for them though.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2017)

Computer: Digital since I have so many.. rip and since you can't really sell back the discs they just take up space.

All other physical though since you can use them more than once. loving them sweet LE's too.


----------



## Psydye (May 23, 2017)

Hard copies, though I forgot I play Steam a lot so....yeah.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (May 23, 2017)

I voted for the second, although I buy online and you have to be brain-damaged to fingerprint your discs.


----------



## Emizel (May 24, 2017)

I definitely prefer physical copies of games


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 24, 2017)

It depends. I generally prefer hard copies for a game, but I will buy digital for convenience sake. For the 3DS I tend to buy hard copies to use Powersaves. You tend to find better deals on hard copy games anyway. As for DLC, I rarely, if ever, buy a "ultimate" edition that includes all the DLC for the game. It's way too much money and you never know if it's worth it. I bought a season pass for the first Injustice and missed out on 2 heroes that apparently weren't included... I also got the Halo 4 season pass and the maps kind of sucked.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (May 24, 2017)

Depends on the console for me:


Wii U/PS3: It's either physical or digital for me. I am limited by my PS3's hard drive maxing out about 2 weeks ago and due to issues with my external hard drive I use with my Wii U. 
3DS: I have gone mostly physical up until I repurchased New Leaf on my original 3DS. Since then, I have considered going digital the rest of the way with it because the 16GB MicroSD I have in my New 3DS XL still has a lot of room still on it after installing 5 digital copies of retail games on it. The only games I may still go physical for are probably going to be mainline Mario and Zelda games.
Vita: I got a 64GB card for it yesterday, so that will certainly last me quite a while after switching from 8GB. I feel I will go mainly digital with the Vita for portability's sake. If I see a game I want for cheaper physical, I may just got for that instead.


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 15, 2017)

I like to buy hardcopies usually coz i like having the box art and an instruction manual.  But I've got some digital copies too and I may start buying more of those just for the convenience of not having to bring cartridges along somewhere and having to worry about losing said hardcopies...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I like to buy hardcopies usually coz i like having the box art and an instruction manual.  But I've got some digital copies too and I may start buying more of those just for the convenience of not having to bring cartridges along somewhere and having to worry about losing said hardcopies....


----------



## Holly... (Jun 15, 2017)

Digital, but only because I don't like clutter and prefer to keep all my stuff to a minimum. 

Although, when I was younger, I looveed physical games. I liked to organise them all into alphabetical order and go through all the instructions manuals mwaha (I was a weird kid okay)


----------



## Diancie (Jun 16, 2017)

I love hardcopies and I have a lot of them but now I can only buy digital because my 3DS is american but I don't live there


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 16, 2017)

I immensely prefer hardcopy that way when I'm done with it, I can sell it. Plus you can get used hardcopies for a song! One of my ACNL cartridges only cost me $12. and my Codename: Steam was 7 something.
I buy both, there's a lot of eshop games that are only digital that I really enjoy.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 16, 2017)

For the Switch I'm buying physical because of the limited system storage space, but I might eventually have to buy a good micro sd, they're so expensive though! I'd like a good one of 256gb but they cost over ?100 so it's quite an investment which I'm not sure I wanna make just yet.


----------



## Cress (Jun 16, 2017)

lars708 said:


> Cress said:
> 
> 
> > If it's Wii U or Switch then I'll do basically anything to get it physically.
> ...





lars708 said:


> For the Switch I'm buying physical because of the limited system storage space, but I might eventually have to buy a good micro sd, they're so expensive though! I'd like a good one of 256gb but they cost over ?100 so it's quite an investment which I'm not sure I wanna make just yet.


ʜ?ʏ?ᴘ?ᴏ?ᴄ?ʀ?ɪ?ᴛ?ᴇ​Also I'm conflicted rn because I want to play Arms now and the file size of it isn't too big but I also want to just buy it physically when I wake up tomorrow. I'll probably end up waiting tho since I'm just too tired but it's silly of Ninty that I have to even think about this, a 2GB game shouldn't be a lot of memory for a console game.


----------



## Bones (Jun 16, 2017)

Hardcopy all the way. I just don't trust digital copies.. especially since I have pretty bad luck with my devices. I would love to be the kind of person who can splurge on games. Y'know, preorder everything, get all the DLC, etc etc. But alas, I don't make enough money to do so.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 16, 2017)

Cress said:


> ʜ•ʏ•ᴘ•ᴏ•ᴄ•ʀ•ɪ•ᴛ•ᴇ​Also I'm conflicted rn because I want to play Arms now and the file size of it isn't too big but I also want to just buy it physically when I wake up tomorrow. I'll probably end up waiting tho since I'm just too tired but it's silly of Ninty that I have to even think about this, a 2GB game shouldn't be a lot of memory for a console game.




I said that cause Puyo is cheaper on the eShop 

And yes it's pretty weird that they did this, they could've at least made it 64gb or so, that would be more than enough if you only buy Nintendo's big games plus maybe Puyo


----------



## bonucci (Jun 16, 2017)

Hardcopies. I love holding it in my hands like a newborn child.


----------



## Wholockian (Jun 16, 2017)

I prefer physical. Trade ins are a big reason for that, but I also love taking the wrap off and having that 'new game' smell
I just got a new copy of Persona 4, and nothing beats taking the wrap off of a PS2 game

I still buy some games digital though, but this is usually only if they're on sale (TLoU/Danganronpa 1/2 Reload) or if they're games that are PS1/2 classics that have been brought over to the PS3 and 4 (Persona 3, most Final Fantasy games)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm not a fan of digital copies (I've heard they corrupt easier?), and I like having an actual game that I can trade or share with friends later if I want, so I went with physical on the poll.  I also almost never buy DLC because it's usually a waste of money, I'd rather buy another game than waste it on DLC to be totally honest.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 16, 2017)

Hardcopies for sure.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 16, 2017)

i pirate them. 

i like buying on physical because if your console gets lost at least your games didn't


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 16, 2017)

I like physical! the feeling of having something physical is just nice/less stressful to me. Digital can be quite stressful to me because I feel like there's so many things that could go wrong, such my losing the 3DS or the data. I know that can happen with both copies, but I feel more safe with a physical if that makes sense. Although i'm aware there's games that you _have_ to get digital.


----------



## Solus (Jun 16, 2017)

I prefer digital games because it allows them to become cheaper and easier to access. It is because of digital games that I own over 300 games on steam without having to pay more than 300 dollars on them. That's like 5 physical Nintendo games, and most of my digital games on STEAM are AAA games.

For that reason, I prefer Digital games. If I really want a physical game, I don't mind spending extra for a collector's edition. I would never buy standard physical games anymore.


----------



## vel (Jun 17, 2017)

hard, for ds if your ds breaks the game is gone, i think, i rather have a physical version. plus it's just fun to go to the store and get it.


----------



## Envy (Jun 19, 2017)

Hm... I'd like to say physical because I'm afraid of data erasing my purchases, but I'm unable to drive and have no way to get a store that sells physical copies (they're all of the way across town!) so digital is my only option. It is nice to not have to deal with switching discs/cartridges.


----------



## Drokmar (Jun 19, 2017)

If it has a physical copy, you can bet your biscuits that I'll be getting that version! As far as limited editions go, so long as its not some completely pointless bonus (and that I can afford it), you'll usually see me get a worthwhile limited edition. Also, if it has a good pre-order bonus, you can het that I'll get that too! I love physical copies, always have, always will!


----------



## Joy (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm all about the physicals (if avaliable)! I love being able to stack them and just have the cases the games come with.


----------



## Yuckaiju (Jun 21, 2017)

I was all about the physical copy up until recently. I think the convenience of buying digital games online at release is awesome, as is not having to change carts or discs ever. It is going to be a continuing trend so I am glad I have been able to embrace it even though I am such a collector of things. I do dislike not being able to sell games Im done with, so if it is something I am going to play through once, I might still stick with physical so long as it stays an option so I can Ebay the game when done and get some of my cash back. Games like Mario Kart though, that I know I am going to want to keep for replay value, I am cool with digital.


----------



## FancyThat (Jun 21, 2017)

I picked the last option, I do prefer physical copies but I have a few digital titles on various consoles/steam because they were *free* (kind of, PS plus/Xbox gold sub) or very cheap.

I'll get collectors/limited edition copies of games series I really like otherwise standard physical copies.


----------



## Flare (Jun 21, 2017)

It's kinda a mix. 
I have mostly Physical Games for various consoles such as PS4 or Wii U. 3DS though I have a mix of Physical and Digital.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jun 21, 2017)

Hardcopy because I'm old fashioned


----------



## Peisinoe (Jun 23, 2017)

I'll always go for hardcopies. Digital is super convenient but I feel like the physical copy is worth more. 

Physical copy has the case, cartridge/disc etc. 
Digital is just a file. So if you do a cost analysis...you're getting "more" in a physical copy. If the digital was cheaper because all you do is just download it, then I would choose digital. But they are usually the same price (console games anyways), so I always go for physical.


----------



## brutalitea (Jun 23, 2017)

Most of my games are for my 3DS so I prefer hardcopy. But for PC games I buy them digital. Do they even make hard copies of PC games these days other than for collector's editions? lol


----------



## Soigne (Jun 25, 2017)

Being environmentally conscientious, I prefer digital copies whenever possible.


----------



## Garrett (Jun 25, 2017)

It depends, I buy a mix of both. I prefer digital for the convenience though.

PS3 - mostly digital, recent sales have been crazy!

3DS - 50/50, Animal Crossing and Mario Kart are digital for convenience and I'd never sell a physical copy so I don't care about resell value, physical for Fire Emblem, Pok?mon & Professor Layton. I bought physical copies of Mario Golf and Tennis but I really wish I'd bought them digitally as I reckon I'd play them more often.

Switch - physical Zelda, digital Mario Kart. I'll get physical copies of Mario Odyssey and Fire Emblem but Animal Crossing and Mario sports will be digital. 

I don't feel you have to make a choice between one or the other, I pick based on price and if it's an evergreen game I'm likely to play often.


----------



## abc123wee (Jun 25, 2017)

Surprised me how many people buy hardcopies, I felt so alone this whole time, lol.
I don't know, I've just always enjoyed having the hard copy. I do that with everything though. I just enjoy having my games, albums, and movies on display. Part of it is for bragging rights, admittedly, but sometimes I just like listening to some chill music and looking over my collections.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 25, 2017)

I prefer digital, but I don't mind hard copies.


----------



## Jesusrey91 (Jun 26, 2017)

If gameplay is more comfortable on PC, I buy them digitally on Steam. If gameplay is more comfortable in a console (you know, with a controller instead of a mouse and keyboard) I'll buy a hardcopy with DLC and limited edition. Glitches and bugs affect my view of the gameplay so that is taken into account. If glitches and bugs are more common in PC than in console, hardcopy in console. Unless I'm not a big big fan of said games and Idc to not have a hardcopy, then I buy them digitally on console. 
Yep... I have a whole enourmous algorithm to buy videogames... I just scratched the surface.


----------

